# Baby Twin Odd Smell and Taste



## Steven A (May 27, 2009)

I hope this isn't me... and its a long story which I will condense down.

I bought a Baby Twin which made a very strong 'plastic' or 'rubber' smell when warmed up. It seemed to come from the body plate next to the water tank. When I used the steam wand this smell was very strong and was then translated into the frothed milk. Tasted terrible.

The machine went back and forth to Gaggia, it was a total farce as they insisted nothing was wrong yet every person I showed could smell and taste it too.

Eventually I got a new 'recon' Twin form Gaggia. The smell and taste is still there...

What can it be? The earlier unit was flushed and descaled, just in case... had no effect. I don't want to go through the whole Gaggia customer experience again, so what can it be and what can be done?

I have an old Baby D that is perfect, no smell, no taint and makes great coffee. It was possiblt a mistake to 'upgrade' to a Twin.

If I can resolve this then I'd be sooooo happy and the teasing might stop.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If the smell was not there when you used the steam wand I would have suggested the gasket / seal be replaced but cannot explain the smell and taste caused by the steam wand.

Where are you based Steven?


----------



## Steven A (May 27, 2009)

I'm based in Tring, Hertfordshire.

I've since read a few other threads elsewhere and it seems the smell/taste is described as 'oily' or 'rubber'. Its very odd and really spoils the coffee, well, the milk. The smell is not there as I said when you draw the coffee, and is not present when you use the hot water function. Its only the steam, the actual steam smells and it therefore taints whatever it froths. The wand is clean, I even tried my old wand from the original Baby D, along with the basket, etc. Have used bottled water, tap water and filtered water, all with same results.

One thread said it would go away, slowly, not sure how slow it was implied...

Thanks for getting back


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm just down the road from you and would love to pop by and take a look if thats suitable. Will PM you with details and hope to catch up next week (Thu or Fri)


----------

